

Why men buy sex - yread
http://www.eaves4women.co.uk/Documents/Recent_Reports/Men%20Who%20Buy%20Sex.pdf

======
gcb
why is this on HN? ideas for startup?

~~~
eraad
Looks to me like a good analysis of our shameless need to look for sex
everywhere.

